# tomcat mit Active Directory



## Jarry (7. Jul 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab da ein kleines Problemchen.
Zuerst einmal die Anmerkung, dass ich weder von Java noch Tomcat und Konsorten auch nur ansatzweise nen Peil habe. Ich bin hier in der Firma aber scheinbar als Problemlöser für alles angesehen (anders kann ich mir einige Anfragen nicht erklären  ).
Eine Abteilung hat eine Applikation auf einen Tomcat laufen. Diese soll aber nur für einen kleinen Benutzerkreis zur Verfügung stehen. Soweit so schön. Wie kriege ich nun also den Tomcat mit unserem AD so verheiratet, dass nur User die Mitglied einer Bestimmten AD-Gruppe sind den Zugriff auf diese Applikation erhalten? Es wäre kein Problem wenn der jeweilige User sich nocheinmal mit seinen Usernamen und Passwort anmelden muss.

Gruss und schonmal danke für jede Hilfe

Jarry


----------



## Jarry (7. Jul 2006)

noch eine Anmerkung:
Eigentlich sollte dafür die Firma die die Applikation gebaut hat sorgen, diese ist aber leider nicht mehr so wirklich existent :?


----------



## padde479 (7. Jul 2006)

Es gibt eine Datei namens _tomcat-users.xml_ im Verzeichnis _TOMCAT_HOME/config_ (wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Dort kannst Du neue Benutzer und Passwörter hinterlegen. In der zur Applikation zugehörigen Datei _web.xml_ kannst Du dann über _security-constraints_ bestimmte Ressourcen vor unberechtigtem Zugriff schützen.

Gruß
Padde


----------



## Jarry (7. Jul 2006)

hmmmmmm
das wäre ja schonmal ein anfang.
Allerdings würden mich die user dann verhauen (nochen passwort das die sich merken müssen) und ich müsste mich auch selber schlagen (von wegen nicht automatisch ablaufendes passwort und so, obwohl ich die passwortregeln für die domänenanmeldung und sonstige sachen selber mit zu verantworten habe  )
also über ldap sollte das schon laufen.
Nur wie gesagt, ich hab ehrlich gesagt keinen peil von tomcat und kanns mir zeitlich bedingt auch nicht wirklich aneigne und werds wahrscheinlich auch so schnell nicht wieder brauchen


----------



## foobar (7. Jul 2006)

> Nur wie gesagt, ich hab ehrlich gesagt keinen peil von tomcat und kanns mir zeitlich bedingt auch nicht wirklich aneigne und werds wahrscheinlich auch so schnell nicht wieder brauchen


Mit der Einstellung wird das nichts werden.

Guck dir mal die Tomcat-Doku an, da steht auch was zur LDAP-Authentifizierung: http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-5.5-doc/realm-howto.html#JNDIRealm


----------



## bronks (8. Jul 2006)

Jarry hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... weder von Java noch Tomcat und Konsorten auch nur ansatzweise nen Peil habe ...


Ich habe Dir eine PN geschickt. Hab keine Ahnung von Windows und evtl. könnten wir einen gegenseitigen Deal machen ...


----------

